# I did it, Im only 90% the man I was last year.



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I just wanted to brag about my weight loss, Ive lost 10%, 31 lbs, in 11 months. In the last two days Ive droped another half pound, so Im on my way to the nest 10%. I also added distance to my running for this week. Like I said Im bragging but it wasn't easy and every now and then I still have some chips and too much pizza but I think I have changed for the better. My hunting clothes sure fit better as I got them a size smaller, yep I believed in my self.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We believe in you too! Congrats and keep it up! 

Remember a little layer of fat can help keep you warm in winter after SHTF.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Remember a little layer of fat can help keep you warm in winter after SHTF.


Trust me I have more then a little LOL


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations. Well done! And here's to the next 10%!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats!!! I've been wanting to lose weight myself. I definitely need to change my diet. If I lost 10% that would put me darn near my college/military years (30 years ago).


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Congratulations. Setting goals helps all of us get there. Keep up the good work. I am within 15 pounds of my high school weight. I didn't think I would get there. Still have at least 10 more to go. It does not happen over night as you know. Big thing is to make it a change in life style so you don't go back. Maybe you should change your handle from BioBacon? Just kidding. Keep it up. GB


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

:congrat:Good for you. Believe me the older you get the harder it is to get it off and keep it off. Like you I have been on a serious effort to reduce the weight. Mine for health reasons. Great job and keep it up. You are well on your way and don't hesitate to brag a little, you deserve the back slapping and praise especially if it motivates you to continue. Set a goal to keep it off and don't back slide.:soapbox2: YOU WILL BE GLAD YOU DID YEARS FROM NOW


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Congrats and all the best!!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That's cool. It's nice that you've lost weight and it's nice that you see a difference.

I've lost 20 lbs since about March when I was put on a new diabetes medication. I'm now at 355. I'm 6'3". I don't feel any different and my clothes don't seem to fit any better. I'm encouraged by the weight loss but I need to lose a lot more. I hope I can get there.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

BillS said:


> That's cool. It's nice that you've lost weight and it's nice that you see a difference.
> 
> I've lost 20 lbs since about March when I was put on a new diabetes medication. I'm now at 355. I'm 6'3". I don't feel any different and my clothes don't seem to fit any better. I'm encouraged by the weight loss but I need to lose a lot more. I hope I can get there.


Bill it was only about may that I started to actually feel better and only within the last couple weeks Ive been able to see a slight difference. Hang in there man. I though that when I lot 30Lbs I wouldn't have such a belly but its still there flopping around ticking me off.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats! It ain't easy. I've lost 52 myself an kinda hit a flat spot. All ya can do it keep workin at it. Hey, ya gotta cheat once ina bit er yer not gonna keep up the great work.

Keep at it friend, it be worth it. Although, clothes tend ta get expensive!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

good job Hillbilly


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

biobacon said:


> I just wanted to brag about my weight loss, Ive lost 10%, 31 lbs, in 11 months. In the last two days Ive droped another half pound, so Im on my way to the nest 10%. I also added distance to my running for this week. Like I said Im bragging but it wasn't easy and every now and then I still have some chips and too much pizza but I think I have changed for the better. My hunting clothes sure fit better as I got them a size smaller, yep I believed in my self.


It's not braggin', just sharing good times! Congratulations! :beercheer:


----------

